# Pkg Search "py*-qmk" Returns Nothing



## samTopaz (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello,

I am trying to build QMK firmware for a kyboard and I was following this guide.
For FreeBSD it says to run the command 
	
	



```
pkg install -g "py*-qmk"
```
. However I can't find any packaged related to QMK. I've tried 
	
	



```
pkg search qmk
```
 and it's returns nothing.
So I tried installing Python 3, running 
	
	



```
python3 -m pip install --user qmk
```
 and adding set PATH = ($PATH\:$HOME/.local/bin) to ~/.cshrc.
However even though I had added ~/.local/bin to my PATH variable qmk wasn't found. So I use used it's full path instead and ran 
	
	



```
/home/crayxmp/.local/bin/qmk doctor
```
, which returned a number of errors :'/. I decided to go ahead and try to compile it anyway using 
	
	



```
/home/crayxmp/.local/bin/qmk compile --keyboard converter/modelm101 --keymap default
```
 and it complained about not being able to find qmk again. So I updated the Make file to point to qmk and then ran the command again. But to my dismay it want's avr-gcc. But I can't find anything related to it with a pkg search (apart from the C libraries, but their not much use without the actual compiler!)

Anyway I really want to compile QMK! I already tried doing it under Cygwin on M$ Windows 10 and ran into a problem with that too .

So if anyone has any suggestions or knows what I should do I would very much appreciate it! I thought about trying to compile avr-gcc but I'm not exactly sure where to get an official copy of it or if it would work under FreeBSD. Maybe I could try and use the Linux compatibily layer to compile QMK using that? I don't want to have to install Linux just do do this. I SHOULD be able to do it using FreeBSD!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2021)

The package for devel/py-qmk is missing in the quarterly repository because a dependency (devel/isl) failed to build there. It should be available in the latest repository though.


----------



## samTopaz (Dec 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> The package for devel/py-qmk is missing in the quarterly repository because a dependency (devel/isl) failed to build there. It should be available in the latest repository though.


Thanks for your reply!  I feel a bit like this is a stupid question but how do I update to the latest repository?


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Dec 3, 2021)

```
To switch from quarterly to latest (packages based off ports head):

    Copy /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf to /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf if you haven't already
    Change the string quarterly to latest in the url: line
    Run pkg update -f to update from the new (latest) repository metadata.
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2021)

Fair warning, latest has lots of updates, every day. It tries to follow the ports tree as closely as possible. 

That said, create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```
That's it. Running `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade` will update everything to the latest repository.


----------



## samTopaz (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for your replies. I'm just doing the upgrade now. I hope it goes well . I've had trouble with moving to new version of FreeBSD before  (I know this isn't changing the version though). I think that might have been because I was mixing ports and packages and librariy version weren't matching up. Although I'm not really sure haha.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2021)

samTopaz said:


> I think that might have been because I was mixing ports and packages and librariy version weren't matching up.


Yeah, you can get into some hot water if you mix packages from _quarterly_ and a _latest_ ports tree (or vice-versa).


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 3, 2021)

Or do a manual download of isl-0.24.tar.xz with your browser


			Mirror List


----------



## samTopaz (Dec 3, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Or do a manual download of isl-0.24.tar.xz with your browser
> 
> 
> Mirror List


Thanks but I've already run the pkg upgrade command haha.


----------



## samTopaz (Dec 3, 2021)

Hmm... Okay so I'm installing the qmk python thing now. However I have noticed that FreeCAD is no longer installed on my system and I couldn't see it when searching for it with pkg search. . Maybe I'll just deal with it later haha


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2021)

samTopaz said:


> I couldn't see it when searching for it with pkg search.




```
BROKEN=		does not build with OpenCascade 7.6 (yet)
```

Keep an eye on this: PR 259913


----------



## samTopaz (Dec 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> ```
> BROKEN=        does not build with OpenCascade 7.6 (yet)
> ```
> 
> Keep an eye on this: PR 259913


Thanks. I probably won't need it for a while. But I use it to make models for my 3D printer sometimes. So hopefully it'll be fixed by the next time I want to make a model .


----------



## samTopaz (Dec 3, 2021)

I've successfully compiled QMK . I think I should probably go to sleep now. Hopefully I can get it working on my Model M tomorrow .


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 3, 2021)

I just compiled it from ports/quarterly,
Finished sysutils/py-qmk@py38 | py38-qmk-0.1.1: Success


----------



## samTopaz (Dec 4, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I just compiled it from ports/quarterly,
> Finished sysutils/py-qmk@py38 | py38-qmk-0.1.1: Success


Okay I'll try and do that .


----------

